# looking for samsung scx 4100 printer driver for mac? Here it is.



## knijnsel (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi,

intro:
Recently I installed a samsung printer driver for Mac OSX to use my SCX 4100.

After reformatting my powerbook I went to the samsung supportsite to download the driver. But is was no longer available for download.
So.. I searched etc.etc. and found others looking for the missing driver, too.

Here it is:
(download link)
scx 4100 driver for Mac OSX 

note: it does not support scanning.

knijnsel


----------



## 2wu (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi knijnsel,

thanks for providing the samsung scx 4100 driver. Great help!

best,
2wu


----------



## knijnsel (Sep 23, 2008)

hi guys, I also have an updated .dmg for 10.4 with the same content available - thanks to another user.
It can be found at http://www.knijnsel.net/files/index2.php


----------



## jumacniaco (Mar 12, 2009)

knijnsel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here it is:
> (download link)
> ...



Hi guy!!
But this printer driver for samsung scx-4100
work with mac os x 10.5 leopard?

Thanks,
derkom


----------



## knijnsel (Mar 16, 2009)

@ jumacniaco

I don't recall exactly. I do recall that I have put 2 different DMGs online but I would have to check them on the webserver. I cannot reach the server from where I am. 
Anyway, why don't you give it a try & install it?
I will come back on this topic when  I have checked the web site.

knijn


----------



## jumacniaco (Dec 7, 2009)

> Anyway, why don't you give it a try & install it?


This tips was for my friend, so today I'll try to install it; then I post the answer...

bye, derkom


----------

